# Fast Gold 5k



## Black_Hawk (10. September 2009)

Hi hab im moment mit einem Char Kräuter(450)/Inschrift (erst am hochskillen) und auf nem anderen nur Bergbau 450.
So wie kann ich jetzt am schnellsten kohle machen kräuter oder bergbau? und welche route oder gebiet soll ich am besten zum farmen nehmen?


----------



## Dagonzo (12. September 2009)

Die "Dichte" bei Kräutern und Bergbau ist im Sholazarbecken am höchsten. Leider bist du dort so gut wie niemals alleine.^^ Titanerz bringt natürlich zur Zeit reichlich Gold. Aber dadurch das die Gebiete alle überfarmt sind, findet man das auch kaum. Da muss man schon viele Stunden investieren. Kräuterkunde bringt da meine ich zur Zeit noch mehr. Hängt natürlich immer ein bisschen vom Server ab auf dem man spielt.
Allerdings wenn man alle Quests in Nordend macht, hat man das Gold auch zusammen. Selbst ohne Berufe.


----------



## Tikume (12. September 2009)

Suchfunktion, es gibt zu dem Thema soviele Threads ...


----------



## Kornelia22 (19. September 2009)

Am besten mit dem Addon Gatherer!  Der zeigt dir alle Stellen mit den Erzen und Blumen an!


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

Also mit Bergbau kannst du auf vielen servern, ausser mit Titanstahlbarren kaum Geld verdienen. Saronitbarren gehen teils nur zum Händlerpreis weg. Das einzige was sich lohnen würde, wäre massiv saroniterz farmen, und dann von einem Gildenkollegen sondieren lassen.


----------



## stubenhocker (29. März 2010)

also ich weiß ja nich was ihr wollt. mit nem lvl 80er kann man ja auch super in gebieten wie zum beispiel un´goro (bei den silithiden-hölen) oder silithus (ebenfalls in den hölen) und auch in der brenndenden steppe und was weiß ich welchen "alten" gebieten super famren. die mobs killst du mit 1-2 hits und das mithril- / thorium-erz geht für ca 50g über die ladentheke. somit habe ich in kürzester zeit mehrere 100g gemacht

mit kk kenn ich mich nich so gut aus, denn da bin ich selber noch dabei meinen kk/alchi hochzuziehen und da bleibt nich viel über zum verkaufen


----------

